# Hi everyone :)



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi I'm new my name is Ashley an I'm excited to find this forum . My boy is almost 6 months he's abkc an adba registered an his name is soldier .









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

He's very handsome!! 

There's no need to keep his ADBA registration papers. He's clearly a bully and not an APBT.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you ! I actually haven't sent any of his papers off yet I don't to much care about them anyway lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> Thank you ! I actually haven't sent any of his papers off yet I don't to much care about them anyway lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lol, okay. I was just meaning the ADBA papers would be pointless. With his structure he wouldn't fair well in the ADBA showcase. I'd definitely get his ABKC papers, though. Just in case you decide to show him or do WP or something. 

My boy is also dual registered with both. I sent off his ADBA papers before I knew anything about him. Unfortunately he's a conformation mess and wouldn't fair well in either registry's showcase. lol But I'm thinking about doing some WP with him.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

He's a beautiful dog!! I don't know that I would get rid of any of his papers. I keep all mine in a folder even though they are useless.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> lol, okay. I was just meaning the ADBA papers would be pointless. With his structure he wouldn't fair well in the ADBA showcase. I'd definitely get his ABKC papers, though. Just in case you decide to show him or do WP or something.
> 
> My boy is also dual registered with both. I sent off his ADBA papers before I knew anything about him. Unfortunately he's a conformation mess and wouldn't fair well in either registry's showcase. lol But I'm thinking about doing some WP with him.


Yea I don't no much about any of it really we just searched for awhile for a puppy we really liked an found him. I will def send his papers off tho.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> He's a beautiful dog!! I don't know that I would get rid of any of his papers. I keep all mine in a folder even though they are useless.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

pretty looking boy. but you seriously should take care of his papers now. on gp we see a lot of people who at first didn't care about their dogs papers and later became interested only after they had lost their dogs papers. You just never know what the future holds for you or your dog. Who knows maybe one day you'll want to show him.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

rabbit said:


> pretty looking boy. but you seriously should take care of his papers now. on gp we see a lot of people who at first didn't care about their dogs papers and later became interested only after they had lost their dogs papers. You just never know what the future holds for you or your dog. Who knows maybe one day you'll want to show him.


Thanks . I have his papers in a lockbox so there safe but I'll will send them off maybe Monday 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's a beautiful dog, I have always loved the name Soldier for a dog.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> He's a beautiful dog, I have always loved the name Soldier for a dog.


Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

